# Sand depth.



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

What Is the minimum width that you would recommend for sand that would offer ballistic protection?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

It really depends on what you want to stop. Build a couple of boxes out of 2X6 and plywood, fill them with sand, place one behind the other and shoot that with whatever you want to protect against. Here is a good site to many answers.

http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/educational.htm


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Caribou said:


> It really depends on what you want to stop. Build a couple of boxes out of 2X6 and plywood, fill them with sand, place one behind the other and shoot that with whatever you want to protect against. Here is a good site to many answers.
> 
> http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/educational.htm


Thanks ! I would think something like a .222? I don't want to be crazy paranoid but I still want some deflection, or maybe absorption . I'll check out the link, thanks again


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

PipLogan said:


> Thanks ! I would think something like a .222? I don't want to be crazy paranoid but I still want some deflection, or maybe absorption . I'll check out the link, thanks again


Stupid fat fingers. . . I ment .223


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you go down to the very bottom of this page you will find what you are looking for with two clicks.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

For those that want to know without clicking the link. 
In Caribou's link nothing the guy tried went through more than 6 inches of sand 9mm, 45 auto,223, 308, 12 ga slug, 45-70.
In the past I used a 2x4 box with packed dirt for a pistol trap and nothing ever went through it. dirt/sand works great.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, links and advice guys!


----------

